# The Vintage Peddlers Monthly Ride Richland WA



## pedal4416 (Feb 20, 2015)

Vintage Bike Ride this sunday May 31.

We will be meeting at TC's bike shop 1442 Jadwin ave, Richland WA at noon and leaving for the ride at 12:30, heading to Columbia point then to Somewhere good for lunch!!




PM me with any questions
hosted by The Vintage Peddlers!!!
May 31.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 22, 2015)

Great ride! I took the family and we rode our Colsons and pulled the baby trailer. Cheese steak sandwich and Guinness at jacksons hit the spot. Finding my front tire flat after the food sucked, but I got rescued by 509clunk and his truck. I didn't get any pics but I think others on here did. See you next month!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a few pics


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2015)

Really cool pics guys. Looks like a great ride. Rob.


----------



## 509clunk (Feb 24, 2015)

We had about 20+ show up! Good turnout for the February ride !


----------



## pedal4416 (May 29, 2015)

This Sunday!!! Bring a cooler, I hear it's gunna be 100°!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great turn out for being mid 90°. Turned into a "Here to Beer" ride!!!


----------

